# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  انصراف از دانشگاه و تحصیل در رشته جدید

## bahram777

آقا خدایی اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره یا خودش شخصا انصراف داده الان داره رشته جدید میخونه بیاد یه توضیحی راجع به فرایند و مراحل انصراف از دانشگاه که مثلا کی باید انصراف داد برای کنکور جدید دادن یا چقدر پول میگیرن و... بگه و همچنین بعد انصراف تکلیف پسر ها با نظام وظیفشون چیه؟ کلا یکی مسلمون پیدا بشه بیاد همه چیو بگه خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااا.

----------


## amin278

سوال منم هست این
راهنمایی کنید دوستان

----------


## April

اگه روزانه باشید و انصراف بدید به ازای ترمای ک خوندید باید هزینه شبانه رو بدید دوبرابر
زمان انصراف هم طبق دفترچه پارسال تو بهمن و قبل از ثبت نام کنکور بود باید دفترچه بیاد دقیق نوشته اخرین مهلت انصراف کیه

----------


## Mohsen2

> آقا خدایی اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره یا خودش شخصا انصراف داده الان داره رشته جدید میخونه بیاد یه توضیحی راجع به فرایند و مراحل انصراف از دانشگاه که مثلا کی باید انصراف داد برای کنکور جدید دادن یا چقدر پول میگیرن و... بگه و همچنین بعد انصراف تکلیف پسر ها با نظام وظیفشون چیه؟ کلا یکی مسلمون پیدا بشه بیاد همه چیو بگه خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااا.


 تایپیک دانشجویان انصرافی کنکوری95

----------


## Mohsen2

> اگه روزانه باشید و انصراف بدید به ازای ترمای ک خوندید باید هزینه شبانه رو بدید دوبرابر زمان انصراف هم طبق دفترچه پارسال تو بهمن و قبل از ثبت نام کنکور بود باید دفترچه بیاد دقیق نوشته اخرین مهلت انصراف کیه


 تایپیک دانشجویان انصرافی کنکوری95

----------


## djamin

سلام من خودم از یک دانشگاه دولتی انصراف دادم البته شبانه بودم.اول اینکه اگه روزانه هسی باید دوبرابر پول بدی برای ترم های خونده شده.اگر روزانه هسی باید اخر امتحانات انصراف بدی ولی شبانه میتونه هرموقع بخواد.درمورد سربازی هم هردانشجو حق داره تو مقطع تحصیلی یکبارانصراف بده ازدانشگاه و 1سال تحصیلی(مهر تاشهریور سال دیگه)فرصت داره بره دانشگاه.لازمه موقعی که انصراف میدی دیپلمتو نمیدن و باید از دانشگاه که میری اونا درخواست بدن و زیر نامه هم کد معافیت تحصیلیتو بزنن.موفق باشی

----------


## gigabyte2052

سلام  

براي شرکت در کنکور  هيچ کدام از دانشجويان به جز *دوره روزانه دانشگاه دولتي* نياز به انصراف ندارند 
هر شخصي در صورت تمام نشدن سنوات (معافيت تحصيلي و..... دقيقتتر از نظام وظيفه )  از *ديپلم تا دکترا* صرفا *يک* بار ميتونه ا*نصراف* بده از تحصيل و در *دانشگاه جديد* پذيرفته شده و مجددا معافيت تحصيلي براش ايچاد ميشه


ا*ز زمان انصراف  به مدت 1 سال* مشمول وقت داره در دانشگاه مورد نظر پذيرفته شه در غير اين صورت بايد بره سربازي

تا اونجاي که يادم هست حالا دقيقشو از نظام وظيفه بپرسيد 
انصرافي از ليسانس = 1سال  وقت دارن
انصرافي از کارداني = 6 ماه وقت دارن



*ولي بازم اطلاع دقيق تر رو از نظام وظيفه و سايت سنجش بپرسيد شايد شرايط تغيير کرده باشه*

----------

